# Hidden Door plans



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone point me in the right direction regarding plans for a hidden door. My requirements are very simple. I am ok with any materials as long as it looks like a wall and I want to install chair rail across the door to keep continuity with the rest of the room. Would rather have it open out. thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you had a look at www.hiddendoors.com or http://www.oddee.com/item_97712.aspx ?


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been to those two sites, I am really just trying to track down some simple plans or a little guidance to making the seam as discreet as possible. If anyone has any feedback or link to some plans...that would be great.

Thanks for your feedback.

Dave


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have a picture of where you want the door located?


----------

